# Expanding my addiction



## zipur (Mar 9, 2012)

I just had an offer accepted on some land, up here in Canada(just waiting for the paperwork to go through, so it becomes final). I plan on putting in a small vineyard to help feed my addiction/hobby. From looking at zone maps, it appears that it is in zone 4a or 4b. I am looking for any advice on what to plant. After reading some posts in the forum and from suppliers, I have some ideas, but would like some advice/opinions from others. The soil is Loam and from what I have been told, it is excellent for growing, well almost anything. 

If possession is in May, is it too late to plant any vines? I can get them from a local supplier, which is nice. 

Below is the average temperature (in imperial) for the area. It is in Elkwater, Alberta, if anyone is interested in looking it up.


----------



## zipur (Mar 9, 2012)

This is what I figured I would try to plant. According to what I have read, they should grow here.

- Frontenac
- Frontenac Gris
- St. Pepin
- Prairie Star
- Kay Gray
- Marechal Foch

Tom


----------



## grapeman (Mar 9, 2012)

I wish I could be more help, but I am not at all familiar with growing conditions at that high of altitude- around 1300 meters or about 4500 feet or so. The temperatures seem pretty low for summer averages. I think you are considering some of the better varieties for you there, but check and see what is being frown sucessfully locally- if anything. A couple guys here grow at higher altitudes so maybe they can be more help.


----------



## zipur (Mar 9, 2012)

I have read some research documents and information put out but garden companies. These are supposed to grow here. 

Grape Varieties:

Beta: 
Bluebell: 
Frontenac: 
Frontenac Gris: 
Kay Gray:
Prairie Star: 
St. Pepin: 
Valiant: 

There is one winery that grows a variety of grape, but they do not say what it is. I am assuming it is Valiant, since that is the most common from what I can tell. I guess I will be a pioneer in this . There is a few wineries but they are just fruit wines not grape.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 10, 2012)

I am at the southern tip of the Rocky mountains at 6500ft el (1980M) like you zone 4a or 4b depending on microclimate in the area. I am having pretty good luck so far with 3 red varieties. Marquette, Coret Noir and Noiret. This will only be their 3rd leaf but they seem to be pretty happy and thriving. Your Winter temps don't look all that different than ours. Your Summer temps are slightly cooler than ours. June is our hottest month but then after that we usually have a nice monsoon season that brings us afternoon rains and helps to abate really hot temps through July, August.
Here is our Weather Averages
Good luck, keep us posted and as always we like pics!


----------



## zipur (Mar 12, 2012)

Ibglowin, are you growing any white varieties at all? 

For sure, I will post pics, once I get some, and keep you updated. Going to make a call on Friday and see how the paperwork is coming. It will be 3 weeks then and I was told 4 - 6 weeks to get everything finalized. 

There is a nursery, in New Brunswick, that claims the grapes I listed above will survive in -35 Celsius (-31 F). Apparently they have a thriving vineyard in the weather we have. Here is the link, if you want to read it. 

http://www.cornhillnursery.com/retail/fruit/grapes.html

They have similar, if not harsher weather. The only difference, is the altitude. They are on the coast, while we are near the mountains. 

Tom


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 12, 2012)

No whites, all reds.


----------



## zipur (Mar 14, 2012)

Well the sub division has been approved. Now we wait for the bank to finalize the financing. We hope to move the possession date to April 1st, since we are already pre-approved for it.

I have attached a pic of the property from satellite photos. The yellow is the property lines (give or take a little) and the red is the area I plan to plant in. I will start a small trial area by the Quonset, to see how things grow. Once I get a good idea on will and won't take, I plan to expand.


----------

